# HELP!



## _rabbit_ (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi, I'm new here and know very little about Cichlids. But I may have a cichlid problem.

I live in New Orleans and have a goldfish, shubunkin and koi pond in my yard. A couple of weeks ago a neighbor saw someone dump a bucket of fish into my pond (the pond is about 2 feet deep, and about 8'x6' across with a waterfall that leads to a smaller pond).

The guy confirmed with my neighbor that it was fish from his tank that had broken and he dumped them into my pond so the fish wouldn't die (asstard). He did not say what kind of fish they were. I was worried about what kind of fish as most tropical fish won't last long in an outside pond in New Orleans, but I know some hardy and potentially aggressive breeds can indeed survive. Not a problem UNLESS they decide to start making meals out of my existing fish

This morning as I fed my fish I finally saw one of the fish come up to feed. It was big, maybe ~5-6" long. Dark colored, lighter belly with light white or cream spots on it's top and sides. I only saw his head. After looking online it looks like it could be Paratilapia polleni.

I have no idea how rare this fish is so if I'm way off please remember I'm a cichlid virgin. I'm trying to get a photo or video of the fish/es but it's a quick and shy little (big) bugger

My question is, are my goldfish at risk? The smallest is about 2 inches right now. What about my plants? I have pond weed in the pond to keep it healthy but would rather a voracious eater not gobble it all up (no idea if cichlids also eat plants)

I love animals and certainly don't want to harm the newcomers but I also don't want my fish to be harmed either. On the flip side, if I can catch them, are there any Louisiana cichlid lovers that would like to give them a good home? If they are cichlids at all.

Thanks
Elly


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Sorry, but without pictures we can only guess on what kind of cichlids they are. Most cichlids are aggressive and will not be good "pond mates" with goldfish. They can, and probably will kill them. I would do my best to remove him. 
Also you are probably correct, most cichlids will not tolerate colder waters for too long--but there are some that can.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why not ask the owner to remove them? With the assistance of local authorities if necessary?


----------



## _rabbit_ (Apr 13, 2017)

I certainly would do that DJRansome but the neighbor that saw the man dump them in doesn't know him or know where he lives.

I managed to get a tiny bit of video of the fish but not enough for anyone to make any sort of identification. I may try to net off part of the pond tomorrow to see if I can catch one to get a picture. I have no idea how many fish are in there and there could be several varieties. Sadly, I'm having a bit of an algae bloom at the moment which makes the water too murky to see more that a few inches down but from my count this morning it looks like my pond fish have thus far survived whatever is in there with them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You could always net everyone and then sort out the intruders.

What if they spawn?


----------



## _rabbit_ (Apr 13, 2017)

Blergh...spawning! LOL thanks for that!

If it was fall I wouldn't be as concerned as the colder weather would likely kill them off but with the warm weather just starting they may survive for quite a while....aaaand possibly spawn. It's quite a healthy pond (except for the current algae bloom) with lots of underwater plants and rocky hiding spaces all of which is quite conducive to breeding.

Like I said, hoping to have time to catch one this afternoon to get a picture. It's going to be a big project though. Netting off half the pond (I've only seen the fish at one corner), removing the plants and rocks and then hoping my net is big enough to grab it.

If I catch it I guess I'll move it to the lower pond which is smaller and shallower and will make later removal easier but I have a feeling I can say goodbye to all the little mosquito fish and tadpoles that are currently in there. FML

I'm hoping, once I remove them all, I can find someone to take them on CL or maybe I can sweet talk one of the privately owned aquarium stores here to take them. If I can't get them rehomed I have no idea what I'm going to do as I do not want to get a tank for them inside nor simply kill them.


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

How cold does it get there in the winter? The problem might resolve itself in 8 months.


----------



## judyok (Aug 12, 2014)

Or, on a positive note, if you can catch them and your local LFS thinks their worth having, maybe you can trade them for pond supplies  Still that's a pretty lousy thing for someone to do.


----------



## _rabbit_ (Apr 13, 2017)

Awanderingmoose - It gets into the 20s and 30s here. Few tropical species will survive in outdoor ponds, so yes, in 8 months the problem will likely resolve itself. Meanwhile I'm praying that the beasties in the pond will be happy with my food offerings and leave my fish alone.

Didn't have the time to try to net the beastie/s but did see it/them again yesterday evening as they dashed to the surface to grab some food. The **** thing is so big I'm almost afraid to step into the pond LOL

Judyok - I would love to find someone to take them, If they are indeed cichlids of some sort they must be worth quite a bit at that size but despite any possible worth I'd probably be willing to pay someone to give them a good home far far away from my pond.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Any updates on this interesting story?

8x6x2' deep isn't terribly large. I'd pump out a large portion of the water so finding them would be easier.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Or just drag a net through the whole body of water.


----------



## _rabbit_ (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm pretty certain I've identified the species. It looks like a Texas Blue Cichlid (Herichthys cyanoguttatus). Still not sure if I have one or ten in there.

It's an invasive species here as it had done well in canals and bayous in New Orleans after morons dumped their unwanted fish into the bayous/canals. Thus, the colder temps here may not kill it off.

The good news is that it has not (as yet) eaten any of my goldfish, shubunkins or koi. It is likely feeding on some of my mosquito fish but I'm not worried about that since they breed readily and produce large amounts of live young. The bad news is, it looks like they can get up to 13" long.

Yes Iggy, if they become too aggressive with my fish I will me pumping out the pond to make it easier to net them out. DJ, It would be easier to pump out the pond as there are far too many plants and rocks in the pond to try to net without draining. Removing the obstacles would be an all day project.

Of course, it all comes back to where to take them if I do need to remove them. At least, now that I have an identity I can let the fish stores know what I have and beg them to take them.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'd still drain the water, regardless if the ID is correct or not. If they are a pairing fish, and they do spawn, they could explode in numbers and the pair(s) will become very aggressive as they defend their fry.

If you cannot find a place to take them, euthanuzing the intruders is an option. Clove Oil does the trick and is a humane way to do so.


----------



## _rabbit_ (Apr 13, 2017)

I've looked into euthanasia methods if that becomes necessary. It's not an easy thing for me to decide upon as it goes against my core values. I did find an interesting article on the subject though and others may want to give it a read. http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/b ... -be-guilty


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

As Iggy said, and the article also says, clove oil. I've never had the mixing issue, the fish do lose consciousness within 5 minutes (upside down and no breathing movements). I then put them in the freezer for trash disposal the next day.

I can't do the hammer or decapitation thing.


----------



## Nyboy (Mar 4, 2017)

Wow what a rotten thing to do to someone.People have no respect for other peoples property. I bet the dumper feels real proud of himself thinking he gave his fish much larger home.I just bought a small Texas cichlid 2 days ago beautyful fish. Wish I lived closer to help you.


----------



## _rabbit_ (Apr 13, 2017)

I found someone that wants the fish. YAY! Now I just have to coordinate with him, drain the pond and get the buggers out.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Let us know what you find. Pictures would be sweet...


----------



## _rabbit_ (Apr 13, 2017)

I've found someone that wants the cichlids. I'm currently draining the water out of the pond so I can net them out. Wish me and them luck. I'll get some pics and update as to how many are in the pond as soon as I know


----------



## _rabbit_ (Apr 13, 2017)

The job is done. 2 Texas Blues. About 6 inches each. They look exactly like the fish in my avatar. Once my pond is done refilling they are off to their new home. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## _rabbit_ (Apr 13, 2017)

*sigh* Just spotted another Texas Blue. This time in my lower pond. It's the same size as the others that I caught so hopefully it's from the same batch that got dumped in and not a whole new group that someone threw in the pond. What the **** is wrong with people?!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That's unfortunate. People can be quite irresponsible.

I'd try a hook and line.


----------

